# Mara Abbott wins the Women's Tour of Italy



## Jack Rackham (Nov 26, 2008)

Mara Abbott wins the prestigious Giro De Italia Femminile, a race with 10 days of racing including a famous climb called the Stelvio. She becomes the first American to win it, and also is considered the best climber in the world today for women. This was an admirable accomplishment. You can leave your congrats in her guestbook here...

http://www.marakatherine.com/Guestbook.php

Jack


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

What a fantastic win! :thumbsup:


----------

